# Multiple issues in setting up Digital Media on a home Network



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

I am sharing some of the obstacles I am facing in trying to set up my Digital Media library, perhaps some of you have already worked out some of these wrinkles.

For a few years I've been accumulating a variety of MP3s, WMA, WAVs in my PC's hard drive and playing back with either Windows Media player or Creative Organizer via optical cable to my Denon Receivers. Files are both 16 bit x 44.1 khz as well as 24 bit x 48/96 Khz, including my own CD rips, HD-Tracks downloads and other digital purchases.

Recently I set up a Western Digital Live Duo miniserver (2 disc, RAID 1, DLNA) and started moving folders over from my PCs hard drive to the server and the world started going wrong. My Denon AVR 4310ci, for the most part sees the songs in a record in alphabetical order rather than the original album order. Also, many records do not get recognized and the artist or the album may end up as an unknown.

The curious thing is that both my media players on the PC see the albums correctly when reading from the server, but the receiver does not. By the way, firmware is up to date on the receiver and the server and the netwrok sees the Denon AVR as a Windows MEdia player.

Another issue is that I face is that files appear multiple times when seen by the Receiver (?!?!), I suspect this relates to having mapped a network drive on My Computer (z:\\), as well as having a server folder (\\MyBookLiveDuo) under My Network.

I think some of the problems start with different nomenclatures when ripping music (instruct the software to name with number/song/album/artist in a specific order?). A possible (but long winded) solution might be to edit the song information, not practical for thousands of songs.

Another possibility might be purpose built music servers (rather than a Western Digital with DLNA...) but I would hate to spend a Grand (or two) and face the same issue.

I know I've rambled somewhat, but hope to get some informed comments and further share my experience.

Thank you,

Javier


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

As you stated, it may have to do with the tags on your music files, but I agree, going through thousands of songs to correct this would be torture. Have you looked into any batch tagging software? I'm afraid I can't suggest any, as I use iTunes and it accomplishes this for me pretty well. Windows Media Player may do this as well. If the files aren't tagged in a way the Denon can understand, it may just display the file name or generic 'artist' 'unknown album' 'track 1' etc. 

If you have the same files on your computer and DLNA server, the Denon probably views them both as network storage and display them all together in one directory. If you try it with the computer powered down, do you still get duplicates?

Not sure if that helps much. Unfortunately every manufacturer has its own way of implementing network media streaming, and they don't all sync perfectly out of the box. Typically it works best if you take the time to set everything up (file names, formats, tags, etc.) for your specific equipment.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My suggestion would be to uninstall WMP as it is HORRIBLE at tagging and sorting... then install either XBMC or JRIVER media player.... JRIVER is not free but is far superior in tweaking audio and video specs and seems to be better at managing my video files...but so far it doesnt see all of my library simultaneously but Im sure I will work that out...


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont understand these pre packaged WDlive devices. Not just that one... there are others. How come you did not build a HTPC running windows and such? There are so many more options. The problem is I do not think you can run Jriver on that WD live box? Maybe you can but I doubt it. Also .... if you have a PC running windows try Foobar. Its free and better than a lot of media players out there. Its great for music,. There are also apps to drive Foobar from your phone.

For example I have an un raid server.... I have an HTPC hooked up to my RCVR. I can listen to music on the RCVR and just use the app on my phone. Very easy. Plus Foobar has some tagging options. 

FooBar and Media Brower are the 2 best programs ever for my HTPC!

here is an article... http://lifehacker.com/5266613/six-best-mp3-tagging-tools

this is a good read as well...
http://lifehacker.com/245359/hack-a...layer-with-foobar2000?tag=softwaremediaplayer

I will also add 'UnRaid" is a great as well for building a server. It runs on a USB disk and supports up to 25 Drives.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

Peter,
Thank you for the advice. I'm going to start testing a tag editor and work my way up from there. But I suspect the main issue is the Western Digital MyBook and its built in firmware. I don't think I can freely install software like Foobar or some of the others that have been recommended.

The problem does have many parts, the server appears as a device in My Network (Network\MYBOOLIVE DUO\Shared Folders\) but my Canon Editing software simply does not see the server unless I have a specific drive map in the network (like z:\Shared Folders). This I believe causes the duplicate instances in the receiver, but if don't have it I can't see my photo files?

Ultimately this may be an exercise on what not to do?

I'll advise as I test. Thanks again.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

A couple of things: I use WMP and Creative Media Source Organizer on my PC and both read the server pretty well. Additionally neither would have an effect on the Receiver's ability to read the server properly (except as to how they tagged files ripped through either of them, but not all entered the library via either player, many are downloads). Lastly a questio, the Westernm Digital is firmware driven, so is it possible to install software as in a regular server?

Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

Hit the nail in the head. Quite frankly the marketing and concept are pretty straight forward and you would expect DLNA to handle it all, but. So now I have a challenge and there are many possible configurations.
For example, you mention you have a RAID server and an HTPC. How's the PC connected to the receiver? Digital/Optical or ethernet. I assume the PC reads media files from the server?
I'm pretty certain I will have to start from scratch my media server project. the Western Digital unfortunately (also!) can be very slow, the wake up sequence is very slow and often my receiver does not see it after wake up, which requires a restart of the WD.
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I used the HDMI port from the HTPC to the RCVR. 

This allows me to listen to mucic without have to turn the plasma on but i can still use the RCVR to listen to music.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I have had pretty terrible luck with UPnP and DLNA. I had quality and compatibility issues along with terrible meta data organization issues. I'm currently using XBMC running on a raspberry pi and liking it a lot. All my data is stored on a file server, similar to what you already have going, but using NFS in Linux instead of Windows sharing. XBMC reads the files over the network, catalogs everything, gets the album art and extended meta data, and presents it in a really nice UI with sorting and searching options. Bonus round- if you have an apple or android device, you can see and control everything from there, so no need to power up the television. It's pretty sweet. The RPi was about $35 (plus DC adapter, SD card, and IR adapter/remote if you don't have some kicking around - call it $100 if you need everything, probably) and the setup of XBMC is automated. You also have the option of running a UPnP server under XBMC, if you didn't have one already. There is another forum post about RPi specifically. For me, and any of the proprietary/built-in or standardized solutions (UPnP, DLNA, Airplay, and iTunes Sharing features) have been a bad experience.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

Jimbodude, thanks, I'll research your approach. I know very little about the Rpi, so I'll also get into that thread, but I'm immediately curious about its audio architecture as well as XMBCs Hi Resolution capabilities. Any highlights?


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

The RPi is basically just an extremely low cost computer with very specific hardware and GPIO capabilities. Seems like the original focus was on educational use, but clearly the applications are endless for this thing. The board is capable of decoding h.264 from a network file and running a 1080p display without issue, and I am currently doing just that with XBMC running on it. It should have more than enough power to work with any audio track.
http://www.raspberrypi.org/

The XBMC ports to RPi are fully-featured, as far as I can tell. So the normal XBMC documentation can shed some light on what is available. It is based on open source software, and just about all the major codecs are available.
http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Features_and_supported_codecs

Here is a reference to the other thread, now that I am on a computer with copy/paste:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rs/62902-raspberry-pi-xbmc.html#axzz2E0igXPsU


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

jimbodude said:


> I have had pretty terrible luck with UPnP and DLNA. I had quality and compatibility issues For me, and any of the proprietary/built-in or standardized solutions (UPnP, DLNA, Airplay, and iTunes Sharing features) have been a bad experience.


I agree with this statement 100%. Dedicated software and hardwire ethernet are the way to go if your looking for consistant, compatible, quality, video and audio.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> I agree with this statement 100%. Dedicated software and hardwire ethernet are the way to go if your looking for consistant, compatible, quality, video and audio.


That's the goal, I did connect all devices through a gigabit switch, but it's also the easier part. I will be wroking on consistent access to my media next. Labor of love, right?
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

have you tried foobar.... forget about itunes


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

*(SOLVED!!) Multiple issues in setting up Digital Media on a home Network*

Solution has been J River Media Center!!!!

The Western Digital Drive firmware is simply as a Music Server. I installed J River MC on my PC and it not only read my music files virtually flawlessly (ther still tagging work to be done), but as a Music Server the JRMC talks perfectly to my Denon Receiver: song order issues, gone! 

JRMC is VERY fast as compared to WMP and Creative Organizer and has a ton of features that will have me busy exploring for some time (DSD capabilities? Yeah!).

Thank you to all who commented on this thread, your input has been terrific.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (SOLVED!!) Multiple issues in setting up Digital Media on a home Network*



vjsanaiz said:


> Solution has been J River Media Center!!!!
> 
> The Western Digital Drive firmware is simply as a Music Server. I installed J River MC on my PC and it not only read my music files virtually flawlessly (ther still tagging work to be done), but as a Music Server the JRMC talks perfectly to my Denon Receiver: song order issues, gone!
> 
> ...


you cant go wrong with Jriver! I have tried some trial runs and it is indeed very nice.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: (SOLVED!!) Multiple issues in setting up Digital Media on a home Network*

"...simply inadequate..." first sentence, sorry.


----------

